# 2021 dropper durability roll call



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

What dropper post(s) are you running? How much use has it seen? How is it holding up?

oneup v2, 2019, ~2000 miles/ 250 hours, running perfectly with monthly (or more frequent stanchion cleaning (shock oil applied to stanchion and cycled to suck out grime) and annual bushing service/ psi check. Flawless performance 

tranzx, 2020, ~400 miles/ 50 hours, same service as above and perfect performance to date

i have had durability issues with another brand. 3 seatposts in 4 months all have had issues pop up. Don’t want to flame them, customer service has been excellent… Hence my interest. plus this could be informative for our future purchases.


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

External routed PNW dropper from 2019. Lots of use, have never serviced it, and it still runs perfectly smooth. Would highly recommend!


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Two PNWs, one Cascade (ext routing) and one Rainier (internal). Both faultless for a couple years and I don't know how many janky off-road miles and several crashes. 

One Reverb from 2018, by the end of last year I gave away that temperamental piece of crap. Hydraulics belong in brakes and forks, not seat posts.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

It hit me me recently how my 2014 Thomson is still fine after other popular models became junk or repeat f*ckry. So far a much less expensive OneUp is getting to end of 2nd season just fine.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

FInally replaced the Transfer on my bike. I got it used in 2018 I think. Leaked a small amount of fluid a while back, but still worked fine. Kept slipping down in my seat tube with a shim which was annoying, but the final straw was stripping the set screw on the lever.

Picked up a PNW Loam with matching lever last week, in the correct diameter (34.9).


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Transfer post for 2 years. From day 1 it is random interm of extending fully or 1” short.

PNW external for other bike. Sagged from second month of use. Warranty with excellent customer service. New post doesn’t sag anymore.

so impressed with PNW that I recently replaced the Fox Transfer with PNW internal post. Lever feel is stiff. Otherwise is been great. Much cheaper too.


----------



## armyofevilrobots (Oct 4, 2013)

Just sold my 2016-ish 9point8 dropper with my old Nomad. _THOUSANDS_ of KM, and worked like new still. Needed an annual rebuild when it would start getting sticky and wouldn't hold air, but the only consumable parts were the top seals. I'd buy it again if it wasn't so expensive. Switched to a Oneup V2 which has about 3000 km on it, and hasn't needed anything but a quick clean up and greasing under the seal.
I guess droppers are pretty good now?


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

Bontrager Line Elite Dropper Seatpost... Bought this thing used on ebay almost 2 years ago, and it is working solid!! I have never serviced it, and have put about 3000 miles on it.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

2021 Fox Transfer. No clue how many miles but a ton of riding this year. Don't have anything to compare but I love it.


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

Specialized Command Post IRcc that came on my stumpy is hot garbage. But everyone probably already knew that.

Been able to rebuild and revive it a few times, but I'm getting a PNW post.


----------



## Aus29er (Nov 29, 2021)

2020 PNW Loam... Not sure of the miles but probably over 500 of mostly techy trails. Lots of usage when I ride. Not a single issue yet. Replaced a 2016 Rockshox Reverb that required too much attention to keep it going. Constant sagging and also slow actuation during cold weather due to the hydraulically actuated remote lever. That part worked great in the summer though. Sagging was somewhat constant.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

2018 BikeYoke 185mm — used a TON and never serviced. Works perfectly, still tops out with a loud “thwack” every time. Hard to believe how much abuse this dropper has absorbed and how good it still performs.

3 OneUp Components V2s — various ages. Very good droppers for the money, mine have required occasional lubing but it’s sooo easy to do. Since these are ~half the price of the BikeYoke, they’ve become my go to dropper. 
=sParty


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Bikeyolk Revive. Never done anything to it in 3 years and about 4700 miles. It just works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

My Specialized Command Post IRCC has been flawless. I have cleaned it regularly and followed the instructions of not adding more than 20 psi air pressure. I have had it for 3 years and have about 2000 miles on it.


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a KS LEV DX external from 2014ish. I used it for years and years and it felt like crap from the beginning. The seat clamp was a creaky mess, the plastic external cable interface cracked and broke, it was crazy wobbly and only got worse. That said, it never failed, always worked despite 0 rebuilds. Not sure if I rate it 1/5 or 5/5.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

First Fox Transfer needed service about every 1200 miles. 
Replaced it with a BikeYoke Revive. No troubles since.

Second Fox Transfer needed service at 700 miles. 
Replaced it with another BikeYoke Revive. 

I'm a huge fan of the BikeYoke because you can adjust the pressure using your shock pump, without even removing the seatpost. The noteworthy feature, of course, is that you can bleed any air out of the oil in about ten seconds. And the whole thing can be rebuilt by the user. I haven't needed to rebuild any of mine, but it's nice to know that I could, if it was ever needed. With Fox, it would need to be sent in, and their turn-around time is over a month.


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

My OneUp V1 worked fine for a couple years but now I have to wipe it and put WPL Forkboost on it after almost every ride, otherwise it doesn't come up completely. Even after taking it apart and lubing correctly it still does this. Apart from that it slides very slowly into my frame, it's like the metal has worn down.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

2019 OneUp v2 - approx 2500km (basic service annually)
2021 Fox Transfer - approx 1400km (on first season, no service yet other than packed more Sram butter)
2018 Giant Contact SL - approx 800km (basic annual service)


----------



## neeko b (May 12, 2016)

Hesitate to even write this...

Brand X ascend dropper purchased in 2017 for about $120
Ridden 4,700 miles and about 700,000 vertical feet of singletrack, still going strong!


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

neeko b said:


> Hesitate to even write this...
> 
> Brand X ascend dropper purchased in 2017 for about $120
> Ridden 4,700 miles and about 700,000 vertical feet of singletrack, still going strong!


Pretty sure I have this post (branded as a Syncros Duncan) on my new bike - good to hear.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My OneUp v1 is still going strong after its 3rd season.

Occasional service to lube it and check the pressure (even less frequent) and it's good to go. I haven't needed to do any bushing work or anything else more complex to it yet. I don't care for the fact that I have to remove the saddle to access the air valve. But it's infrequent enough that I need to do that, that I manage just fine. I'd rather remove the saddle than pull the whole post out of the bike for the same job.

I had a Thomson Covert before, and it was definitely more refined-feeling. After I hit around 2.5yrs with it, though, it was definitely needing a service because it was starting to sag a bit. Once serviced, it was back to being an extremely refined part. I just didn't like the fact that I had to send it out for service, and the cost of that service was much higher than the OneUp I use now.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

2005 Gravity dropper. Heavy use up until 2019. Moderate use since. One warrenty issue in 2006. Totally reliable and low maintenance ever since.

PNW Cascade 150mm (with 2 bushings) holding up fine for 2 years. A 125mm model (single bushing) has a lot of play after a year.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

wolfmw said:


> Specialized Command Post IRcc that came on my stumpy is hot garbage. But everyone probably already knew that.
> 
> Been able to rebuild and revive it a few times, but I'm getting a PNW post.


Same exact thing here. Total junk that command post. The teeth kept braking off on the internal mechanism. Finally it would not even stay up. Got a PNW Cascade external and a PNW lever. Pouget 2 I think? So clean looking and works like the Command post never did. Get the Cascade, you will love it.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Two OneUp V1's from 2019 with no major issues. One is developing rotational play...but that's about it. I'll grease the bushing and add air once the return starts to feel slow.

Command Post IRCC from 2016 and a Reverb Stealth B1 also from 2016. The Command Post has had no issues...just added air. The Reverb has developed sag. It needs to be serviced.

I like the air valve on the Command Post. I don't need to remove the saddle to add air.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

I rode a crank bros Joplin 4 for years with no issues. I put an inner tube around it with zip ties to keep crud out with a slit in bottom front to let air in and out. I think it lasted >5years with no service. Since then I had a transfer for a couple years but got anew frame and moved to oneup as price was right. 

The fickle Joplin lasting forever gives me the notion that I should do the inner tube thing on newer ones but I never did since. Forks to I guess, but never tried it. Was worried about trashing coatings


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

I got a cheap KS lev back in 2018 I think, its pretty much not working right anymore. Not sure if its even serviceable or would be worth doing. Sounds like replacing it with a One up or PNW would be the best option, it'd be on a hardtail with external cable routing


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

scottg07 said:


> I got a cheap KS lev back in 2018 I think, its pretty much not working right anymore. Not sure if its even serviceable or would be worth doing. Sounds like replacing it with a One up or PNW would be the best option, it'd be on a hardtail with external cable routing


Yeah you could probably replace the cartridge on the lev but would be similar price to a newer and better pnw or 1up. I have had better luck with 1up myself but plenty of people have had good experiences with pnw as well.

i was just browsing deals and this looks like it might fit the bill for you: Pnw external 30.9 125

edit: removed link b/c it was broken


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Link doesn't work for me but I love my PNW Cascade external. Smooth as butter and not violent like my old Command Post. Which is probably why it ended up breaking itself. Just way too violent of return force. Stupid fast. Ball busting if you weren't carful.


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

I've had the following on two different bikes. I am ~155lbs if it matters and ride at least 4days/wk.

'21 Fox Transfer Factory 31.6 150mm - had to return to Fox for warranty service within a year.
'21 Fox Transfer Factory 30.9 150mm - so far so good
'21 Fox Transfer 31.6 150mm - it is now sticky and doesn't return / full extend. It has lasted a little over a year. Out of warranty.
'21 Fox Transfer 30.9 150mm - it was sticky after the first month. Returned to Fox for warranty.

Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I haven't any luck with the Fox droppers.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Are you properly torquing the seat tube clamp? Too much torque can cause what you're seeing.


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

yes.. I am torqueing to 4.5nm.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

That's totally fine.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

iLuveKetchup said:


> I've had the following on two different bikes. I am ~155lbs if it matters and ride at least 4days/wk.
> 
> '21 Fox Transfer Factory 31.6 150mm - had to return to Fox for warranty service within a year.
> '21 Fox Transfer Factory 30.9 150mm - so far so good
> ...


I have never had a fox transfer. When 1up and tranzx get sticky i pump up the air spring, remove the collar at base of the stanchion to clean and grease and they work like new. I don’t know if transfer is servicable in the same way but its worth a look. Very easy job on those other posts i have.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

My Fox transfer was slow at the end of a couple years when I got the oneup. It seemed much sturdier than the old Joplin I had though. I don't really mind the wobblentwist seat though as long as it is only a degree or so. 

Anyone else tried the inner tube thing? I worry that on newer longer posts it would be a huge mess since tube section would be so long. I guess I could do the fender tube seat thing instead.


----------



## Cheeze Wheelie (May 24, 2004)

2021 Tranz x Hot Lap, 500 miles with no issues. Has approximately 2 to 3mm of rotational and fore aft play at the tip of the saddle. Reliable function and fast return on my Niner Air 9 RDO hardtail. Most of my riding is fast flowy single track with a 6' 200 lb clyde pedaling hard in both the down and up positions. 50mm of drop is about perfect for this style of downcountry because it allows for aggressive corners and descents without too much loss in pedaling efficiency.


----------



## x-rated (Jan 1, 2019)

2018 Bontrager Line Dropper already replaced cartridge, is not really well constructed with too much friction.
2018 Satori what a piece of junk, lasted only 1000km and got scratched up
2019 TranzX with air valve, best dropper i had so far

3 older A2 Reverb, after some time they need service but no problem to rebuild

Pro Tip: Never leave saddle down for longer periods as increased pressure will faster war out the cartridge (will loose pressure over time).


----------



## Uuno1 (Sep 22, 2019)

I had a Brand X Ascend (or was it Descend?) post that ran maintenance-free except for the trigger ( cable) clamp for ~2,5 years, then started getting stuck. It took one <1 h open, clean & grease operation to get it working again.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

X-Fusion droppers, 1000 km on each, and work fine.


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

9point8 Fall Line, ~8000 miles, one $.20 x-ring seal and an hour or two of my time.


----------



## PacificWaters (Jul 10, 2020)

Umm... I had a brand new AXS Reverb detonate/eat itself on Sunday. Literally .5 miles in on the FIRST ride on a new bike. It was fully extended, I was on a seated climb, headed up a small hill on a green trail. Out of the blue, I hear a metallic noise, and the post falls to half height. Cursed a bunch as I walked back to the car. Took it apart to find that the bottom clip and nut at the base had failed (?). The nut was still attached to the shaft, but the nut/threaded area was detached from the post. Not sure if the threads failed or what. Reached out to Competitive (where I ordered it from), they gave me an RMA #, and another one is on its way. I have a friend who works at a shop and he confirmed that it's rare, but he's seen a similar issue before. I am still stunned that it happened. 

Other than that - I've had OneUp's for 3 years that were good, and a Fox Transfer 1st Gen post that was decent but slow on the return, so it should have gone back in for service.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

PacificWaters said:


> Umm... I had a brand new AXS Reverb detonate/eat itself on Sunday. Literally .5 miles in on the FIRST ride on a new bike. It was fully extended, I was on a seated climb, headed up a small hill on a green trail. Out of the blue, I hear a metallic noise, and the post falls to half height. Cursed a bunch as I walked back to the car. Took it apart to find that the bottom clip and nut at the base had failed (?). The nut was still attached to the shaft, but the nut/threaded area was detached from the post. Not sure if the threads failed or what. Reached out to Competitive (where I ordered it from), they gave me an RMA #, and another one is on its way. I have a friend who works at a shop and he confirmed that it's rare, but he's seen a similar issue before. I am still stunned that it happened.
> 
> Other than that - I've had OneUp's for 3 years that were good, and a Fox Transfer 1st Gen post that was decent but slow on the return, so it should have gone back in for service.


Bummer. Why not ride .5 miles back in standing position?


----------

